# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا > Java SE : نگارش استاندارد جاوا > سوال: کنترل های دستیابی(modifier)

## mohammadreza954

سلام دوستان.کسی میتونه منو در زمینه ی کنترل های دستیابی کمک کنه؟نمیدونم عملکردش در جاهای مختلف چیه.وقتی قبل ازکلاس میادیاقبل از متدها یاقبل ازمتغیرها و...
اگه میشه عملکرداینارودرجاهای مختلف به من توضیح بدید.باتشکر

----------


## cups_of_java

این ها تعریف میکنن که دسترسی به اون چیزی که جلوشون تعریف میشه از چطوری امکان پذیر باشه. 
مثلن فقط اعضای همون کلاس ببیننش؟ همه ببیننش؟ هم پکیچی ها ببیننش !؟

اگه سوالتون رو جزیی تر بپرسید من دقیق تر راهنمایینون میکنم.

----------

